# Bbq Juice



## SmokinEdge (Jun 17, 2021)

With the weekend approaching I know many of you will be tending to the thin blue smoke.
So, I thought I would share my recipe for Bbq Juice. This is a very thin sauce much like you would find in some Texas establishments such as Cooper’s bbq Where you point out the meat you want then if you want sauce, they dunk it in a bucket of bbq juice and plate it. This is much like a finishing sauce rather than thick sticky sweet stuff we are all used to. If you have never tried it, it’s deliciously different. It works well with all bbq meats and can be taylored just a bit by the flavor of stock and amounts of sugar and vinegar Used.

Start by dicing up a few strips of bacon. I use a 2 quart sauce pan for this. Fry that up to render the fat (you can add butter here also if you like) dice up onion, garlic and bell pepper (I usually use seeded and deveined jalapeños) when the bacon has crisped up just a little add the diced vegetables and sauté just until translucent. 







	

		
			
		

		
	
While that is going, measure out the spices.





Once the veggies are translucent stir in the spices. Make sure you Lowe the heat. You really don’t want to cook the spices, just let the onion soak up the flavor a little.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Next you add all the wet ingredients starting with the broth. I put the brown sugar in last. Allow this to simmer 20 minutes or so. Not longer than 30 minutes.





You can strain the vegetables out if you wish. I just leave them in. You can dunk your meat, spoon over or even spoon some on the side of the plate and dab into what ever bite you want. This makes a nice finishing sauce for pulled pork as well.

BBQ JUICE:
1 Tbs. paprika
2 tsp. Black pepper.
3 tsp red Chile powder.
1 tsp. Ground cumin.
1 Tbs. butter (optional for frying bacon)
1 medium chopped onion (I use white)
3-4 cloves fine chopped garlic.
3 long slices thick cut bacon diced
1/2 bell pepper chopped (I sometimes use equivalent in jalapeño)
1- 12oz. Beer ( your choice. I’ve use everything thing from Guinness to Coors light)
2 Cups stock (Beef, chicken or vegetable)
1/4 C. Ketchup 
1/8-1/4 C. Apple cider vinegar.
3 Tbs. worcestershire sauce
3 Tbs. steak sauce.
2 Tbs. Brown sugar (adjust for flavor)
Hot sauce to taste.

Feel free to adjust the flavoring. When I first started making this, it took a few batches to nail down everything, but it is good as printed.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 17, 2021)

Looks like this will be delicious ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 17, 2021)

This looks excellent.  Definitely gonna try it.  Thanks.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 17, 2021)

Good stuff! Gotta give that a try sometime ;)


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 17, 2021)

This sauce can really save a brisket flat that is a tad dry.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow, bookmarked this for sure!  Looks like a couple scoops of this over a bed of rice would make a fine (and quick) entree.  Could add some meat scraps to the bacon for a little more protein.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 18, 2021)

Looks good! Thanks for sharing! Bbq juice...it's not just for breakfast anymore!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your recipe!
I bookmarked it for later use!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 20, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Wow, bookmarked this for sure!  Looks like a couple scoops of this over a bed of rice would make a fine (and quick) entree.  Could add some meat scraps to the bacon for a little more protein.


That may be good, but I would think beans. Very good in plain beans.


----------

